
Censorship at CyberCon 2019 in Melbourne - Idrach
https://www.abc.net.au/news/science/2019-10-08/us-whistleblower-speech-cancelled-at-cybersecurity-conference/11581986
======
Idrach
An interview with Thomas Drake & Sulette Dreyfus on their deplatforming:
[https://www.abc.net.au/radionational/programs/latenightlive/...](https://www.abc.net.au/radionational/programs/latenightlive/super-
weird:-censorship-at-the-australian-cyber-conference/11589888)

